# High Idle/Engine Stall problems with 92 Maxima GXE



## oviedo09 (Mar 31, 2008)

my 92 maxima GXE has a high idle some of the time - but not all the time. and occasionally while im driving the engine seems to cut in and out like its going to die on me. the rpms even bounce up and down between like 1000-2000 rpm. also, sometimes when i try to accelerate the engine just doesnt seem to catch - my foot is almost to the floor but the rpms are steady and the engine is nonresponsive. and the engine also stalls/dies on me once in awhile. it usually seems to happen when im slowing to a red light or stopped at a red light and in Drive. it restarts just fine and otherwise runs perfectly when it isnt stalling/dying. my buddy suggested a problem with the O2 sensor. does this sound likely??


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is possible.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

just advance the timing of ur crank angle sensor ( also called crankshaft sensor ) and u wont seee any stalling gud luck!


----------

